# Politic About ring in the army and tatoo



## armymen (30 Nov 2008)

what is the politic and rules about tatoo and ring in the army ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2008)

Have you tried looking it up in the Dress Regulations?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2008)

JEWELLERY 
6. The only jewellery that may be worn in
uniform shall be a wrist watch, a service-issued ID
tag, a Medical Alert chain identifier, a* maximum of
two rings which are not of a costume jewellery nature*
and a tie tack/clasp. Additional rings may only be
worn where they indicate professional standing, such
as an engineer, or are worn with a wedding band as
a single set indicating betrothal or fidelity, e.g., an
engagement or an anniversary ring. Safety
regulations should always prevail, especially in
workshops, warehouses or during operations.

BIJOUX
6. Les seuls bijoux pouvant être portés avec
l’uniforme sont les suivants : montre-bracelet,
étiquette d’identité émise par le service, chaîne
d’alerte médicale, *un maximum de deux bagues à
condition qu’elles soient sobres* et un fixe-cravate.
Des bagues additionnelles peuvent être portées
seulement lorsqu’elles indiquent un statut
professionnel tel que le jonc d’ingénieur, ou si elles
sont portées avec la bague de mariage en tant
qu’ensemble indiquant les fiançailles ou la fidélité,
par ex. une bague de fiançailles ou d’anniversaire.
Les règles de sécurité ont toujours priorité, surtout
dans les ateliers, les entrepôts et pendant les
opérations.

Body Tattoos and Body-Piercing.
Members shall not acquire visible tattoos that could
be deemed to be offensive (e.g., pornographic,
blasphemous, racist) or otherwise reflect discredit on
the CF. Visible and non-visible body piercing
adornments, with the exception of women’s earrings
and ear sleepers described in sub-paragraph 6.a.,
shall not be worn by members either in uniform or on
duty in civilian clothing.

Tatouage et perçage. 
Le personnel ne doit pas porter de tatouage qui pourrait être perçu comme
offensant (par ex. pornographique, blasphématoire
ou raciste), ou pouvant jeter le discrédit sur les FC.
Les parures corporelles fixées par perçage, qu’elles
soient apparentes ou non, outre les boucles d’oreilles
et boutons perce-oreille portés par les femmes,
comme le décrit le sous-paragraphe 6.a., sont
interdites aux militaires en uniforme ou en tenue
civile en service. 

REF: A-AD-265-000-AG-001
2001-06-15
Ch/Mod 1 – 2002-10-04


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2008)

And with that official statement this is a LOCK.

For more information on Tattoos and Wearing of Jewelry, do a SEARCH.

Jewelry and Military ususally don't mix.


----------

